# Overheating questions



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

So i noticed my car temperature getting hot and the heater blows only cold air. First thing i did was change the thermostat. That didn't fix it, so i changed the radiator next, that didn't fix it. I Notice that at first the heater does stat getting warm but after i drive it a little bit it will start getting cold again and the temperature gauge will start going up. I've tried bleeding air out by jacking it up and running with the radiator cap off but doesn't seem to do much. One question i have is someone told me that when you install the thermostat the little hole on it has to be in the 12 oclock position which i didn't do. Could that be the reason it still overheats or am i looking at maybe the water pump? Also the big hose at the bottom of the radiator doesn't get hot like the other hoses.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tmorales509 said:


> So i noticed my car temperature getting hot and the heater blows only cold air. First thing i did was change the thermostat. That didn't fix it, so i changed the radiator next, that didn't fix it. I Notice that at first the heater does stat getting warm but after i drive it a little bit it will start getting cold again and the temperature gauge will start going up. I've tried bleeding air out by jacking it up and running with the radiator cap off but doesn't seem to do much. One question i have is someone told me that when you install the thermostat the little hole on it has to be in the 12 oclock position which i didn't do. Could that be the reason it still overheats or am i looking at maybe the water pump? Also the big hose at the bottom of the radiator doesn't get hot like the other hoses.


The little hole in the thermostat is called a burp hole and it must sit in the 12 o'clock position. If the burp hole, let's say, is in the 6 o'clock, a large air pocket will form behind the thermostat causing your overheating. When you bleed the coolant system, make sure to open the heater control to maximum; that'll insure that any air pockets in the heater core will be purged.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

rogoman said:


> The little hole in the thermostat is called a burp hole and it must sit in the 12 o'clock position. If the burp hole, let's say, is in the 6 o'clock, a large air pocket will form behind the thermostat causing your overheating. When you bleed the coolant system, make sure to open the heater control to maximum; that'll insure that any air pockets in the heater core will be purged.


Thank you. I'll probably take the thermostat back off and make sure its in correctly. I have a feeling it isn't.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is an air bleed screw for the coolant on the top of the intake plenum, near where the PCV valve screws in. It's a 10MM head bolt with a copper washer.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> There is an air bleed screw for the coolant on the top of the intake plenum, near where the PCV valve screws in. It's a 10MM head bolt with a copper washer.
> View attachment 6902


Thank you for that. I've had this car 16 years and never knew what that screw was for lol. Anyways I corrected the tstat and bled the air and it seems to running normally now and the heater is blowing hot air again. Thanks guys for the help.


----------

